# Imperial Guard rough riders on wolves.



## Keen4e (Apr 19, 2010)

I happened to paint one of the new models of fenrisian wolves and I really loved it. I am not very fond of Space Wolves, but their mounts look great, so I'm considering to do a conversion for my Imperial Guard. If I decide to do that, then I am not really sure where to begin. I'd like to put some of my cadian shock troops on the wolves, so I suppose I would have to make their legs from scratch. However, as I am new to modeling I'd like to avoid building from scratch as much as possible. Any suggestions?


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

YOU SON OF A *****! That was my idea! Anyway I hope the project goes well, only problem is the legs, I would use normal legs but cut them down so they can be in a sat down position (This is literally a bit of cutting). Another way to fix this is to bionically link them so the have space wolf legs, but cadian torsos (A little GS around the join and maybe some curled guitar strings can achieve the bionic affect. Good Luck and Have fun!


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

This was actually my idea too for if i ever make IG rough riders. I'd basically just make the legs the way lethiathan suggested and for the lances I'd cut down some pieces of sprue.


----------



## sgjohnson (Jan 20, 2012)

The old IG heavy weapons teams had guys sitting down... not sure if those are useable. Space marine scout biker legs also fit perfectly with the cadian torsos, you should check those out too.


----------



## Keen4e (Apr 19, 2010)

Here is my first attempt. I hate to mess the beautiful wolf models with my mediocre GS skills, but I just felt some details had to be added so that they look like riders. Well I still have 9 models to convert and hopefully improve myself.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Not bad for a first attempt. It's def a cool idea tho. However, it looks like your using a tooth-pick or skewer as a spear? I would highly recommend a bit from the GW fantasy line spearmen section as a stand in. Is that a lasso he is supposed to have in his hand?
Again, not bad for a first attempt, try out the spear idea...I think it will help your model look that much better.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

How different are SM scout legs over cadian legs?

Could they be passed as Cadian legs? Just a thought


----------



## Keen4e (Apr 19, 2010)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> However, it looks like your using a tooth-pick or skewer as a spear? I would highly recommend a bit from the GW fantasy line spearmen section as a stand in.


It certainly would have been better, but I already spent too much on these models and I'd prefer to avoid additional costs.


Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Is that a lasso he is supposed to have in his hand?


Erm... no. It's supposed to be a bridle. That's the part I screwed up the most I guess. I'll try to work on it.


----------



## Keen4e (Apr 19, 2010)

Today I have painted the model. Here is the result:








For the guardsman, I used my standard regimental colors (mainly scorched brown, calthan brown and graveyard earth).
For the wolf, I used black primer, astronomican grey as a base coat, I drybrushed with some codex grey and I put some badab black wash under the fur.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

I feel you should reposition the bridle into a whip shape, but other than that the model is sound


----------



## Marius_Ruberu (Feb 15, 2012)

I think it looks great, at least you are trying. So many people are frightened away by converting models because they don’t want to quote unquote ruin a model. The only thing I would recommend is to take the bridle and wrap the end of it around the top by his hand like a noose. That way you don’t have the open end and an angry looking wolf trying to eat the middle of your whip. No hard feeling, because like I said, it looks great, and I am jealous. It looks nice painted as well.


----------



## Keen4e (Apr 19, 2010)

Marius_Ruberu said:


> The only thing I would recommend is to take the bridle and wrap the end of it around the top by his hand like a noose.


That was actually a good Idea. I have tried it and the bridle certainly looks less like a whip. :victory:


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

Good effort, loving the idea and you have done a sound job putting it together. I wonder if a slight reposition of the head would look more natural? Keep em coming and great idea.


----------



## Keen4e (Apr 19, 2010)

Here comes my second model. He's going to be the squad sergeant (hence the vox and blue aquila badge).
It certainly is easier to make a bridle held by both hands


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

haha, these are fantastic, top marks for craziness!! Looking forward to the rest of teh squad. 

You say you're making 9 of them? why not 10?


----------



## Keen4e (Apr 19, 2010)

TheReverend said:


> You say you're making 9 of them? why not 10?


I am making ten of them. When I finished the first one, I should probably have said "9 more models"
Any way here are three more raiders:










This unfortunate guy's legs were too tight to be used on stead, so I made instead a wounded soldier, who left the wolf to fight on it's own and is probably about to die.









Nothing particular about this model. It looks very similar to my first one.









So far this model is my favorite. I had lot of fun painting the ork's head and it proves again, that buying assault on the Black Reach box was not a waste. :biggrin:


----------



## Keen4e (Apr 19, 2010)

I have finally finished these riders. Here they are all together.


----------



## Keen4e (Apr 19, 2010)

A friend of mne gave me some spare spears from fantasy, so I could give them to my riders. They look a lot better now.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

these models turned out very well! it takes some balls to risk the time and money for conversions like this, knowing that its possible to end up with a horrific plastic train wreck. :laugh:


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Great work, great idea, they do look a lot better with the proper spears, would you ever think of trying it with L.O.T.R warg models? +rep too


----------

